
South Korea's Ten Minute Drive Thru Testing Stations for Covid19 - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/koryodynasty/status/1233400273013338112
======
DoreenMichele
I looked. I couldn't personally find an (English language) article about this
and the film is in Korean (which I don't speak). I did find these two English-
language articles:

[https://www.asiatechdaily.com/korea-firm-covid-19-testing-
ki...](https://www.asiatechdaily.com/korea-firm-covid-19-testing-kit/)

[http://www.ecns.cn/news/2020-02-28/detail-
ifztzycc4784369.sh...](http://www.ecns.cn/news/2020-02-28/detail-
ifztzycc4784369.shtml)

